# RIP Bear. Will you draw him for me?



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

Aww he's so cutee. ): I would definitely draw him if I was any good. I'm sorry that he passed away!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you! Anyone willing to try this?


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

He looks like my old ferret. She is still alive and healthy, but our other ferret had to be put down in October. She had cancer, and she wasn't doing very good. Sorry to hear about Bear. He's a very cute guy. If I could draw, I'd definately draw a pic of him.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Awe, I am so sorry to hear about Bear. What a little cutie. I have never drawn a ferret before, but he looks like the perfect subject. I am really busy with commissions right now, but I would love to draw him when I have time, probably not for another month or so. I'll have to keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

Im very sorry for your loss  may he rest in peace with lots of little ferret friends and food and toys  hes very cute I wish I could draw!!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Beautiful ferret. I might give it a shot, but don't depend on it. I'll have to figure out how my scanner works, and I must warn you that I have never drawn a ferret before!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words and offers. I am in no hurry for those drawings its just his death was so out of the blue and it hit me really hard. I just figured it would be a good way to remember him


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

roro said:


> Beautiful ferret. I might give it a shot, but don't depend on it. I'll have to figure out how my scanner works, and I must warn you that I have never drawn a ferret before!


Unsurprisingly, my scanner did not want to behave tonight and cut off a bit of the top as well as not allowing me to resize, fortunately it doesn't seem to make a substantial difference. Thank you for sharing that picture, it is a wonderful ferret. Bear will be missed.


----------



## equine fanatic99 (Oct 1, 2009)

roro, that pic is pretty good  ive wanted a ferret for yrs lol! Im gunna get one when im older (along with my horse, hehe). Bear looks like he was a fun little guy, RIP


----------



## KaylaOscer1994 (Oct 1, 2009)

i would love to draw bear, but it would take me to long to get it right, im very fussy when it comes to my drawings lol and all of my pencils seem to have disapeared. im very sorry for your lose: ( he looks very cute. please accept my condolences


----------



## KaylaOscer1994 (Oct 1, 2009)

roro you have a good skill for drawing. it looks very good


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

omg, this ferret looks just like my old one that died. her name is sasha. she had a tumor the size of a orange apperntly which is big for such a little ferrtet liek them. rip bear and sasha :'(


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

roro said:


> Unsurprisingly, my scanner did not want to behave tonight and cut off a bit of the top as well as not allowing me to resize, fortunately it doesn't seem to make a substantial difference. Thank you for sharing that picture, it is a wonderful ferret. Bear will be missed.


Wow! That looks amazing!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone else! If you would like to try to draw him I would appreciate it!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

BUMPING up!


----------



## brighteyes08 (Jan 20, 2010)

hey, were you looking to actually recieve a drawing? I will draw it if your willing to pay, it might sound a bit concedid but I quite confidant that I do great work.


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

awe he looks just like my ferret (well my BF's lol). I'm sorry you lost him


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Awwe he was gorgeous


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

brighteyes08 said:


> hey, were you looking to actually recieve a drawing? I will draw it if your willing to pay, it might sound a bit concedid but I quite confidant that I do great work.


No my parents wont let me buy anything. They think it will just take me longer to get over it :/. I just like seeing all the drawings and its not like I take credit for them or anything. I guess its just my idea of closure...


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

anyone else?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

anyone?


----------

